
Dear Hollywood, Please Don’t Ruin My Movies with Bad Product Placement - bulavard
https://medium.com/@georgecheng/dear-hollywood-please-dont-ruin-my-movies-with-bad-product-placement-just-because-you-re-greedy-31e329402c94
======
gotothedoctor
Confused: is this satire? Or does the author really earnestly believe that
Microsoft paid to place a failed product in a film?

~~~
ry_ry
And did a joke that was a little too meta for it's own good _really_ ruin an
otherwise great movie for him?

Hyperbole is literally the worst thing ever.

------
sgtpepper43
Of course he was given a Zune. You really think he can find a copy of iTunes
in order to use an iPod? I mean the odds of finding a USB interface and music
in a supported encoding are already astronomically small... But at least with
Zune you can just copy the files over, instead of using proprietary software.

------
hyperbot
I didn't get the point of the Zune in the movie neither. Totally forgot that
the thing even existed. Don't know anyone that's ever owned one. If this was
actually product placement, it seems pretty pointless to me. And if it was
meant to be a joke, the punch line is lost on me.

~~~
gotothedoctor
I'm guessing it depends on your age whether you find the joke funny. I got one
for free from Microsoft one year and initially, it wasn't actually a bad
product-it had quite a few DJ fans (interoperatibility)--and they spent tons
of money & (badly) marketing on it.

But there is no way Microsoft paid to put any failed product in a film.

